# Pinch weld molding



## foreevergoat (Oct 24, 2011)

I am finishing up the details of my 65 GTO conv. but have run into a frustrating problem. Anyone have any sugestions or tips on installing the pinch weld molding around the conv, top. This is the stainless molding with the winged clips that surounds the conv. top from the quarter windows across the deck area.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

They just slide on , assemble all 3 together than get in place , slide on .


----------



## Edley (Oct 30, 2021)

foreevergoat said:


> I am finishing up the details of my 65 GTO conv. but have run into a frustrating problem. Anyone have any sugestions or tips on installing the pinch weld molding around the conv, top. This is the stainless molding with the winged clips that surounds the conv. top from the quarter windows across the deck area.


Did you ever install you pinch trim? How did the clips sit in the trim?


----------



## foreevergoat (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes I figured it out and it turned out to be pretty simple. The clips worked out fine


----------

